# 40 Inch FHD TV For Home Use Within 50K



## jackal_79 (Oct 2, 2016)

*32/40 Inch FHD TV For Home Use Within 50K*

Hi,
 Iam new to buying LED TV. Please suggest.

1. Budget?
*    Upto 50K
*
2. Display type and size?
*    40 FHD LED Preferrably with IPS Panel*

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
*    HD Movies & normal TV viewing*

4. Ports Required?
*    2 or more HDMIs and USB*

5. Preferred choice of brand?
*    Sony, LG,Panasonic & Phillips*

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
*No*

7. Any other info that you want to share.
*    Smart Features, good warranty & after sales support*

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone?


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

LG 43LH600T 108 cm Full Smart HD LED IPS TV: Amazon.in: Electronic

Panasonic TH-40DS500D 100 cm Full HD LED Smart TV: Amazon.in: Electronic

Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.com

Please check the seller before making any decisions


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 3, 2016)

Can someone please also suggest some good 32 inch in the same criteria? That's for my friend.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

Any suggestions for philips ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 7, 2016)

Can anyone suggest some good 32 inch version also?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Oct 8, 2016)

for 40 inch
101cm*(40)*Full*HD*Flat*Smart*TV*
K5570*Series*5 | SAMSUNG India

for 32inch
Slim LED TV with Wi-Fi&reg; | Full HD Smart TV | W562D | Sony I


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 8, 2016)

Minion said:


> for 40 inch
> 101cm*(40)*Full*HD*Flat*Smart*TV*
> K5570*Series*5 | SAMSUNG India
> 
> ...


Thanks and sorry, but can you something other than Samsung like Philips or LG ?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 10, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: 32/40 Inch FHD TV For Home Use Within 50K*

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sanketgupta303 (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: 32/40 Inch FHD TV For Home Use Within 50K*

My friend is using this one and it's screen protestant and has dust protection features but it's not a SMART TV so you can review it
*www.amazon.in/LG-106-inches-42LF5530-Full/dp/B015BCYY08/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1476172253&sr=1-1&keywords=42LF5530


----------



## Minion (Oct 11, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Thanks and sorry, but can you something other than Samsung like Philips or LG ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



LED TV 43PUT7791/V7 | Philip


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 11, 2016)

Minion said:


> LED TV 43PUT7791/V7 | Philip


Can you suggest a model within my budget?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Oct 12, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Can you suggest a model within my budget?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



You may find it locally for 50k else opt for this LED TV 40PFL6770/V7 | Philip


----------



## sandynator (Oct 27, 2016)

*Re: 32/40 Inch FHD TV For Home Use Within 50K*

No IPS panels in 40 incher LED's
Philips 4k 43 inch could be fetched offline for gr8 deal.

 OP can check the budget brand SANYO from Panasonic in offers from Amazon India.
Same IPS panel which is used in LG or Panasonic tvs.

Sanyo 109 cm (43 inches) XT-43S7100F Full HD LED IPS TV (Black) Sanyo 43 Inches Full HD LED IPS TV Price: Buy Sanyo 43 Inches Full HD LED IPS Black Television Online India â€“ Amazon.in

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 10, 2016)

I am trying to get a full review of Sony Bravia KLV-32W562D. All am getting while googling is reviews from shopping sites which i don't want. Can anyone suggest any site or link?


----------



## Minion (Nov 10, 2016)

That sony model is very basic so you will not find any reviews online.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 10, 2016)

Minion said:


> That sony model is very basic so you will not find any reviews online.


Can you suggest alternate from Sony or LG?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Nov 11, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Can you suggest alternate from Sony or LG?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



This is from LG but you have to spend 6k more
Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co

If you can't increase you budget then get this
Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co

Remember these are 4k.I still suggest you philips because it an android tv.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 12, 2016)

Minion said:


> This is from LG but you have to spend 6k more
> Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co
> 
> If you can't increase you budget then get this
> ...



Currently i don't have any plans for buying 4K models. Both of these models look very good though. Let me think it over. Meanwhile can you suggest any in the 32 inch category preferably from Sony, LG or phillips ?


----------



## Minion (Nov 12, 2016)

This one is available for 28k
LED TV 40PFL5059/V7 | Philip

Else you can go with this
Slim LED TV with Wi-Fi&reg; | Full HD Smart TV | W562D | Sony I


----------

